# Maybe Ich???Please help



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

i recently purchased a 3in pacific blue tang about 2 days ago. Looked healthy before i got him but was a little stressed when i put him in my tank. Today i noticed 2 very very small white dots on the black part of his left side. I looks like he is itching both sides of his body on the rock. Is this a definate sign of a disease? I have a bunch a fish that i dont want to get sick so if theres something i should do first? My buddy is coming over w/ ich medication and a sick tank. thank you.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Quarintine tank.


Tang=ich. They are ich machines.


Warm water, good food, and if possible use a med that can be soaked on the food before feeding. Try too avoid any copper contaimantion to the main tank.


----------



## White98SVT (Nov 18, 2006)

I had the same problem about two weeks ago with my yellow hawaiian tang. I bought a copperband butterfly which brought it home from the pet store. My tang fought with him and consequently got the ich. My Royal Gamma Basslet also got it. Well the copperband died in a week so I couldn't save him but this is what I did. 

I went to the store and bout some pellet food called "Spectrum Thera +A" by New Life which is basically a natural non-medicated anti-parasitic pellet. This fends off ich and other internal parasites and it's a food that I feed every day. There are also garlic additives you can buy and add directly to your food and do it naturally, but this stuff has everything in it. At $20 for a 5.3oz can it's a little high, but it lasts a while.

Since feeding and a few water changes, all my infected fish are ich free.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

FYI, New Life makes some awesome foods. Garlic is not a medication, some people will confuse it as such. RG did not, he mentioned that the med contained garlic and other such. Garlic helps stimulate the appetite. A healthy appetite can boost the immune system and help fend off ich.


----------

